# coralight aqualight



## klaxan (Apr 2, 2006)

does anybody use a coralight aqualight 2x65 light? can it be used sitting on a glass top or are the mounting legs needed?


----------



## Marilyn1998 (Mar 8, 2006)

I have one. And it can be used both ways. Personally, I think it gets kinda hot on the glass, so I am ordering the legs.

HTH


----------



## klaxan (Apr 2, 2006)

does anyone know how high the legs put it above the glass?


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

klaxan said:


> does anyone know how high the legs put it above the glass?


Too lazy to break out the measuring stick, but I would say about 3 inches or so...enough to adequately spread the light out across the tank


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

I have the 1x65w unit on a 20H. It sits 1 3/4" off the top of where the glass would be(topless), or 4.5cm if thats your thing.


----------



## SammyP (Apr 26, 2006)

i have a 1x65w on my 20 h as well and it does generate too much heat to leave on top of a glass hood. the legs look nice, i got them, they work well. 

FWIW buying the 2x65w is worth it as i wanted more light and retrofitted the tanks original t-8 fixture with a kit from www.ahsupply.com and it looks pretty shoddy. the light from ahsupply is great though. their reflectors are the best! even still, i'm kicking myself for not just buying the 2x65w from the start.


----------



## klaxan (Apr 2, 2006)

do the cords come out the back of the fixture?


----------



## riverrat (Jul 14, 2005)

Yes the cord comes out of the back of the coral life fixtures.


----------



## Ransom (Mar 3, 2006)

The cords come out the right side close to the back of my 2x65 30". Unfortunately, my power outlets are to the left ~~~>_<~~~


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

So it's ok to have legs for the 65W light even with a top? I don't like the evaporation and have a Hagen glass top. I've had the light on the glass for the last 3 months, but I find that the light doesn't get to the very front and back of the tank very well, plus now that it's summer, it heats the tank a bit more than I like.


----------



## falconblack (May 18, 2006)

*4x65 watt*

I am thinking of getting the 4x65 watt for my 90 gallon cichlid planted tank.Will this be enough light for most live plants?Or do I need more?


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

2wheelsx2 said:


> So it's ok to have legs for the 65W light even with a top? I don't like the evaporation and have a Hagen glass top. I've had the light on the glass for the last 3 months, but I find that the light doesn't get to the very front and back of the tank very well, plus now that it's summer, it heats the tank a bit more than I like.


I had mine sitting on top of the glass, but just like you light wasn't getting to the front of the tank, and it heated up the tank quite a bit. I used the legs with the glass top briefly and it worked fine. I removed the glass and will never look back. Try going topless, you might just like it.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Hmmm...I'll have to consider that. My only concern is that my last group of Amanos "escaped" and became dried krill.


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

It's funny you say that. I've got some amano shrimp in another tank that I'm going to try in the open top tank tomorrow. I have them in a couple other tank and they haven't climbed out yet. Hope it works out ok or my cats will have some new toys for a little while.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Post up your experience in the shrimp section. I'd to hear how it works out for you.


----------

